# Loblaws charged GST and PST twice



## Farly (Aug 18, 2009)

After coming home from the Loblaws in Ville-St-Laurent I noticed that the GST and QST was charged twice.I had gone to the self service checkout and purchased a $7.99 item and a plastic bag. The $7.99 was sub totaled and .40 GST and .63 QST was charged, then the bag was added and .40 GST and .63 QST was added. 

Has anyone had similar experience?


----------



## Farly (Aug 18, 2009)

Please disregard last post, the taxes appear twice on the bill but are only added once.


----------

